# Vivexotic (LX36) glass doors very stiff



## MessyTom (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anyone else have a problem with the Vivexotic glass doors being very stiff? It's mainly in the top runner for some reason. The slots just don't seem big enough to let the glass move freely and I feel like one day I'll force it too far and break it. 

Has anyone else got or solved this problem?

Tom


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

how big are the glass panels? is it possible they're almost square and you've got them the wrong way around and they just need rotating?


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

Meko said:


> how big are the glass panels? is it possible they're almost square and you've got them the wrong way around and they just need rotating?


 
This is an excellent point! I have the ax24 and the bottom glass is almost square. Also if you find that you HAVE got them in the right way you could put some vaseline inside the runner to lubricate it.


----------



## MessyTom (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for your replies - it appears to be more the thickness of the glass than actual size of the panels. Particularly where the two doors overlap, it seems to be stretching the runners and wedging the doors in place :/

Will get the runners off this afternoon and see what I can. Will try vaseline too.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

sounds like you might have 6mm glass and 4mm runners. Easiest fix would be to buy new runners; they cost about a quid a foot.


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

Or better still get onto the supplier to send you the right :censor: gear! I don't understand how mistakes like that can be made!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i didn't think they came with a choice of glass sizes to be honest so it was just a guess.


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

That's my point, they are all flat packed and boxed so how he has ended up with the wrong windows I have no idea!


----------



## MessyTom (Oct 9, 2011)

The problem is just with one of the runners (top one). For some reason, one side is kinked or warped in the middle so its a smaller gap and the glass doesnt slide through right. Will try and get another runner from seapets so its the same kind (just not damaged)


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

MessyTom said:


> The problem is just with one of the runners (top one). For some reason, one side is kinked or warped in the middle so its a smaller gap and the glass doesnt slide through right. Will try and get another runner from seapets so its the same kind (just not damaged)


Can't bend it back?


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

to be honest those vivexotic vivs are rubbish ive had them for my iguanas and cwds they bow out of shape to easy and the doors in the runners either fallin toi ur viv or nearly break. ive had this prob with alot of them :devil:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if the glass falls into the viv you've got your runner on the wrong way around. The deeper ones go at the top


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

I had nothing but messing about when I ordered mine from a rep in my mares shop I ordered the ax36 and they only sent a divider that I didn't order then finally 2 weeks later the viv turned up but the glass was smashed,so I thought I'd take it home and wait for the glass at least I could get it built and sealed,think again no fittings they sent them out over night they were for a cx not an ax,they came the next day but the glass took 3 more weeks all in all I waisted about 6.5 weeks not bad for next day delivery,one good thing came out ov it though they through in a cabinet,and the divider for free plus my mate felt guilty cos he talked me round into supporting local buisnises ,he through in £30 worth ov substrate bowls and stuff on top I don't mind being mucked about when you get a result like that thank you Hagen :2thumb:


----------

